# Sabu tested positive



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sabu has parvo now. He's a better body weight and much more robust than Parker was, the vet holds out a much better prognosis for him. He went in this mornng and got his SQ IV fluids, a shot for nausea and some Pepcid to calm his stomach. So far, the other two are still fine.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG im so sorry! :'( x


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! I hope he pulls through!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, this is awful news, Pam.  I'm so sorry. I hope he recovers quickly and that there is no more Parvo among your babies after this.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

That is terrible news. Any idea how he got it? Did he get the vaccines for it? Sorry I'm just now joining in on all this..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I was hoping so hard that this wouldn't happen. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Can you do sub Q fluids at home Pam? That might be enough to tide him over until he can recover.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. Here's hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry. I hope he stays strong and pulls through


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes. I'm watching the other two like a hawk, praying they don't come down with it, too. Sabu is holding his own, but definitely not feeling well at all. 



Brodysmom said:


> Can you do sub Q fluids at home Pam? That might be enough to tide him over until he can recover.


That is a great idea. I will ask if I can just buy an IV bag and some syringes and do it myself. I'm a nurse after all.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this
Good luck with the recovery and I hope that you are able to do the IV fluids at home!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so so sorry. I'll be praying for your baby.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes. I'm watching the other two like a hawk, praying they don't come down with it, too. Sabu is holding his own, but definitely not feeling well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea. I will ask if I can just buy an IV bag and some syringes and do it myself. I'm a nurse after all.


Yeah, sub Q's are easy as pie. Being able to give fluids through the night, etc. may be what he needs to pull through.

Also be sure and keep him isolated from everyone else and you will probably need to use a bleach solution to thoroughly clean walls and floor and outside patio area to keep it from spreading.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Pam...I am sorry ...Parvo is such a nasty bug....hopefully with the Sq fluids he will stay hydrated enough to off set the diarrhea....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Yeah, sub Q's are easy as pie. Being able to give fluids through the night, etc. may be what he needs to pull through.
> 
> Also be sure and keep him isolated from everyone else and you will probably need to use a bleach solution to thoroughly clean walls and floor and outside patio area to keep it from spreading.


He's in the bathroom in a huge crate I got by mistake and decided to keep. It's about GSD size. So it's big enough for the pee pad and his bed. And I have the bleach solution ready, just waiting for my kids to go to sleep as some of them hang with me in the dog room all day. And tonight, Moose is acting lethargic, so I may have another one to treat tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The puppies had two vaccines, right? This is what makes me sooooooooo upset. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. Was just reading an article on immunology and how the vaccine can actually induce the illness it is supposed to prevent.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> The puppies had two vaccines, right? This is what makes me sooooooooo upset. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. Was just reading an article on immunology and how the vaccine can actually induce the illness it is supposed to prevent.


 That is how my Huly got feline herpes FHV


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> The puppies had two vaccines, right? This is what makes me sooooooooo upset. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. Was just reading an article on immunology and how the vaccine can actually induce the illness it is supposed to prevent.


I know that vaccines used to carry a small dose of the illness in it to boost immune system, and prevent serious illness. My son got chicken pox shortly after he had his shot. Maybe its still like that.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Back to having everything cross for you and yours again ... sending lots of love and strength to get thru this.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh no that really sucks. Any idea how he got it. I hope no more babies get it. Sending hugs to them all.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> The puppies had two vaccines, right? This is what makes me sooooooooo upset. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. Was just reading an article on immunology and how the vaccine can actually induce the illness it is supposed to prevent.


Yeah, they had two. It's tricky, it depends on when the mom's antibodies are low enough for the vaccine to work. If they get the first two shots but the mom's antibody load is still high, the vaccine does nothing. Then if the mom's antibody load finally falls enough for the puppy to get the virus and they are between shots and exposed to the virus, then they will get the virus. The shots do not build on each other, they are just trying to be given at such a time as to protect the puppy when the mom's antibodies wear off. Usually, it works because people will keep the puppy inside until all the shots are given. I knew all this, I just had no idea that I or my dogs could tract it in and I wasn't sure how it was transmitted, now, unfortunately, I know all too well.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG  I am so sorry. Tons of prayers coming your way, this is horrible


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I was hoping no other fur babies would get it. Will keep my fingers crossed and pray they feel better soon.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh Pam I am so sorry. I didn't know all that. thats like playing Russian roulette with the shots. ugh. I hope they get better soon.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh no, I hope he pulls through. So sorry about Parker. Sending hugs and good vibes your way...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers Pam..really praying the puppy pulls through and that the others stay healthy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lots of healing wishes from me as well. Big hugs Pam.
Keep your chin up, you are doing all you can and then some.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope he pulls through, I am so sorry to hear about the other puppy that didn't make it.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Pam so sorry to hear this. Hopefully it will stay contained. will be keeping fingers and paws cossed for a positive outcome (((HUGS)))


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. Sabu wagged his tail this time when I went into the bathroom, that's a good sign. He's a bit more perky this evening. I am hopeful.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Lots of healing vibes coming your way.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> The puppies had two vaccines, right? This is what makes me sooooooooo upset. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. Was just reading an article on immunology and how the vaccine can actually induce the illness it is supposed to prevent.



That is what happened to my two dobies years ago. The Kavak vaccine gave 1000's of puppies the disease as it was a live vaccine.

I hope your little one pulls through and sorry to hear about Parker.

You don't know how well the mothers anti bodies would have protected them though........they are thepups fromt hepregnant rescue you took in aren't they?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My prayers are with you Pam! Is there any preventative boost-type medicine you might be able to give the rest of the crew to prevent the others from coming down with it? Maybe extra vitamins or something?!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope all turns out well for you,I was recommended to give thuja 30c before vaccines and for a few days after,I also had vacs done at 12 weeks but asked for half dose ,thinking about you ,karen


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Just a question. Does the mom's antibodies protect the puppies if she hasn't been vaccinated for it?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Best wishes during this difficult time.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no! I hope he keeps his strength up and pulls through. Sending well wishes you way.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Sabu is holding his own. Still can't get him to eat, but did get the pedailyte and some NutriCal down him. Watching the other two, I think they do have it but are fighting it off. Sometimes they have loose stools, but the next is formed. They will vomit a little, but the next meal, hold everything down. Their hydration is good. They are alert and moving and eating well. I think their bodies are fighting it off, so I am taking a wait and see with them. I have them on the chicken and rice food for right now. If they start getting worse, I will of course take them right in.




LeStatKelly said:


> That is what happened to my two dobies years ago. The Kavak vaccine gave 1000's of puppies the disease as it was a live vaccine.
> 
> I hope your little one pulls through and sorry to hear about Parker.
> 
> You don't know how well the mothers anti bodies would have protected them though........they are thepups fromt hepregnant rescue you took in aren't they?


Thank you. If the mom didn't have antibodies against it, the first two shots would have given the pups immunity. Mom was allowed to run free all over, that's how she got pregnant. She would have had to be vaccinated against it or have caught it somewhere in her life as it is so prevalent here, especially in the neghborhood where she used to live. 



briarrose said:


> Just a question. Does the mom's antibodies protect the puppies if she hasn't been vaccinated for it?


Only if she had contracted it somewhere and was able to fight it off so that she had built up the immunity herself. Otherwise, no.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Thankfully we don't hear so much about Parvo here now. Although I'm sure it rears it's ugly head in some areas more than others.

If the bitch had been running loose, not been vaccinated, there is a chance she had a natural immunity due to having a slight infection as you say I suppose. How much protection would that have given the poor puppies though, I don't suppose anyone can tell really, hopefully enough for these three to fight it off along with the vacc's they've had.
Hopefully the vacc's the puppies have had will help them fight the infection a little better from now on!


----------

